# My 2 week old pure white snow babies



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

My snow babies!! 3 babies born to my mummy chi princess..2girls & 1boy!born 8/12/13
Love them all soooooo much!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

How beautiful. Send one to me. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks! How do I make the picture appear on the post instead of a file to open?x


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Go to this website TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Upload your pic 

Then a page comes up with lots of diffrent codes on. 

Select the IMG code. Copy the link then paste it in your thread and your pic will come up like this 










Lol soz bout the pic. 

Your puppies are very cute. Xox


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Just keep adding the links to your thread to add multiple pics


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What adorable babies, congratulations.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

oh, they are so cute! was the daddy white too?


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thankyou Sammyp.. Will look tomorrow & sort out more pictures!! We have eyes open today!!! Sooooo exciting! 
No daddy was a cream & white... Who carries chocolate genes... Mummy is from a long line of whites though! I thought we may of had a different coloured one,but no,all from mummies side!!xxx


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Added the extra pictures! Thanks for the tip! No stopping me now lol!x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! Love it!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Mum & dad xxx


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They are so precious! Love the solid white babies!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Be still my heart!!!!!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

New pic....3 week old


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Little boy... 3 weeks today!!


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

On the move!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Awww! Such cute mini Polar bears!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I want one. When I was in 7 th grade we got our first Chi, he was all white, they seem to be hard to find. Now I am an old lady , that was back in 1959, but I never forgot him.


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Awwww! What lovely story! These 3 sure are cute!! If I had my way I'd keep them all!x


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Omg so beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

they are so sweet, would get another one but i have 5 chi's already 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

4 weeks on & we have two that are cream & white & one pure white!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

They are just too cute 







x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They just keep getting cuter, what a lovely pic of them all feeding.


----------



## CurlySuzy23 (Dec 3, 2013)

They are gorgeous...gimme gimme!!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Awwww thanks  xx


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Nooooo, CUTENESS ALARM !!! Congratulations ! They are so adorbs <3


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

omg they look like a baby polar bear cub so adorable <3


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

I know! We call them our mini polar bears!! Their fur is soooo soft too! They are little fatty bums too so are really squidgy too!! I could eat them!lol!


----------

